
Barcelona wants to build 500 superblocks – what it learned from the first ones - siquick
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2019/4/9/18273894/barcelona-urban-planning-superblocks-poblenou
======
aerialfrog
Its a great way to fight climate change and build community

